# Spigot leak on 55 gallon water drum



## neddler (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello all. I need some professional plumbing help.

Problem: My brand new water spigot has a slow leak at the threads where it screws in (water is NOT leaking from the spout of the spigot). About 1 drip per couple of minutes.

Application: The spigot is installed in a plastic bung cap (bung cap center was punched out) of a 55-gallon plastic drum (for long term drinking water storage).

To recap, the water is leaking at the spigot threads (between spigot and bung cap). No water is leaking from the spigot spout and no water is leaking from the bung cap threads.

After punching out the center of the plastic bung cap, I applied Teflon tape to the threads on the spigot screw-in end. I'm pretty sure I used cheapo Teflon tape. Teflon tape covered all the threads on the screw-in end, and I'd say I wrapped the threads roughly twice around, working my way out to the end of the threads such that the end of the Teflon tape terminated in a direction that wouldn't get bunched up when I screwed the spigot into the plastic bung cap.

What did I do wrong? Should I have used different Teflon tape? Should I have wrapped it around more than twice? Should I have started wrapping from the other end?

Should glue, caulk or silicon be used on the threads? If so, what type of adhesive can be used that is safe for long term drinking water storage?

Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You can try using this


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JB Weld and done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Spray the hell out of it with flex seal


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You did 2 wraps of tef tape.....big no no. 1 wrap is all you're supposed to use. The problem with 2 wraps is that is compresses the plastic threads and ruins them. Try 3 wraps. If that doesn't do it, the the barrel threads is most likely done and need to be returned.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I just put a pipe wrench on it and bury the threads


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Dope. Ha-they'll never get it.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Obviously rolling the drum to the other slot, in turn flipping the drain to the top side when not in use is the answer


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

neddler said:


> Hello all. I need some professional plumbing help.
> 
> GOOD PLACE TO USE LAMP WICK


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

dont be so dum. (no reason to add the b because its silent). you put the valve in backwards you dummy. i could call you a dum bass but we arent talking about fish.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pacificpipes said:


> I just put a pipe wrench on it and bury the threads


That's what I do...

Works everytime...:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Show's over.


----------

